# TBG 2014 Dan Quillian Memorial State Shoot



## Jake Allen (Jan 22, 2014)

March 15 and 16; please hold the dates!

This will be at the Rock Ranch once again, but we have a new location in the Southwest corner of the Ranch. 
We will have access to: 2 pole barns, a nice field and edge of the woods to camp in, woods for the courses, much easier access to the sight, (off Jackson Drive),and maybe showers.
The Rock Ranch is really going out of the way for us to have a place this year.

Fyler attached to get you in the mood.
Please mark your calender!


----------



## Jake Allen (Jan 22, 2014)

Pictures from last year's shoot;
http://forum.gon.com/showthread.php?t=745890&highlight=dan+quillian


----------



## Skunkhound (Jan 22, 2014)

Wow! So many great shoots coming up. Gotta try and make both days this year.


----------



## ngabowhunter (Jan 22, 2014)

Looking forward to it!!


----------



## Todd Cook (Jan 22, 2014)

Can't wait! I love the state shoot.


----------



## tradhunter98 (Jan 22, 2014)

I was talking to my dad today about how I was ready for the state shoot!


----------



## 2wheelfoster (Jan 23, 2014)

Looking forward to it!


----------



## dutchman (Jan 25, 2014)

Walked some of the new ground today. Gonna be a great event at a new venue!


----------



## D4 (Jan 25, 2014)

Can't wait!


----------



## Dennis (Jan 25, 2014)

dutchman said:


> Walked some of the new ground today. Gonna be a great event at a new venue!



I agree


----------



## Barry Duggan (Jan 25, 2014)

dutchman said:


> Walked some of the new ground today. Gonna be a great event at a new venue!



What dutchman said.


----------



## chenryiv (Jan 25, 2014)

On the calendar. Can't wait


----------



## BigJim Bow (Jan 26, 2014)

We plan on being there too. 
The people responsible for putting this shoot on go through a lot of effort to make it great fun ...and great food for everyone. 
Please try to show your support by attending. You won't regret it.
Bigjim


----------



## Jake Allen (Feb 18, 2014)

BigJim Bow said:


> We plan on being there too.
> The people responsible for putting this shoot on go through a lot of effort to make it great fun ...and great food for everyone.
> Please try to show your support by attending. You won't regret it.
> Bigjim



Well said Jim. Thank you and Barbara for coming and bringing your store.

We will be in full mode prep for this big time for the next several weeks.
Ya'll plan to make it!


----------



## dutchman (Feb 21, 2014)

Coon shoot will take place on Friday night. Get there before dark to participate. Participation was great last year and at $5 to shoot with a winner take all format, somebody can walk away with a hand full of loot.


----------



## dutchman (Feb 28, 2014)

Three weeks...


----------



## Jake Allen (Mar 4, 2014)

1 1/2" weks

The Trophy Buckles arrived last night.


----------



## Red Arrow (Mar 4, 2014)

very nice!


----------



## Todd Cook (Mar 4, 2014)

I really like the look of those!


----------



## Dennis (Mar 4, 2014)

Nice


----------



## brownitisdown (Mar 5, 2014)

They look good


----------



## TNGIRL (Mar 5, 2014)

those buckles look stunning!!!! 
Exceptional contrast black to gold.....good job Jeff!!!


----------



## dutchman (Mar 6, 2014)

Getting really close.


----------



## Jake Allen (Mar 10, 2014)

Getting mighty close!


----------



## Jake Allen (Mar 11, 2014)

There will be Bar-b-que sandwiches, chip and a drink available for Lunch on Saturday.


----------



## automatim (Mar 12, 2014)

I'll be there. Will be my first GA shoot. Looking forward to meeting some of you.


----------



## Todd Cook (Mar 12, 2014)

I'm nearly packed. The trailor looks more like it belongs to the Clampetts instead of the Cooks, but hey, better to have it and not need it, right......?


----------



## Jake Allen (Mar 12, 2014)

Todd Cook said:


> I'm nearly packed. The trailor looks more like it belongs to the Clampetts instead of the Cooks, but hey, better to have it and not need it, right......?



That's right!
Headed to beverleeee.
Gonna be a fun weekend.
Add a fishing pole or two to the pile.


----------



## dutchman (Mar 13, 2014)

Todd Cook said:


> I'm nearly packed. The trailor looks more like it belongs to the Clampetts instead of the Cooks, but hey, better to have it and not need it, right......?



That's my motto. I have caught flack from a certain administrator on this forum, but he don't bother me as I pay him no mind...

My truck will resemble your trailer, Todd...


----------



## brownitisdown (Mar 13, 2014)

Todd Cook said:


> I'm nearly packed. The trailor looks more like it belongs to the Clampetts instead of the Cooks, but hey, better to have it and not need it, right......?



Yep me to got old greenee loaded up and ready to go just waiting on lunch time friday


----------



## Jake Allen (Mar 13, 2014)

Headed out


----------



## dm/wolfskin (Mar 13, 2014)

I've got some of the targets and for the coon shoot.


----------



## Jake Allen (Mar 13, 2014)

dm/wolfskin said:


> I've got some of the targets and for the coon shoot.






Looks like a Crossville/Whoosbows ride...

Bring 'em on.


----------



## dutchman (Mar 14, 2014)

We are here and we are ready. Only thing missing is you. Come on...


----------



## Al33 (Mar 14, 2014)

I hope to be there in the morning but will not be there for the pot luck tomorrow night.
Thanks to all there today getting things ready for the rest of us. Charlie (baldfish) told me he could not be held responsible for any broken arrows shot at a target positioned at a large rock. I reckon they don't call it Rock Ranch for nothin'.


----------



## mudcreek (Mar 14, 2014)

Is there any refrigeration there for my tater sallatt


----------



## Jake Allen (Mar 14, 2014)

The courses are set and ready to be shot!
Looking forward to the next two days.
BigJim is set up and ready.
Ya'll come on down!
Plenty of camping.


----------



## trad bow (Mar 14, 2014)

Gonna miss it as I have to keep painting and prepping the house this weekend to sell before I move to north Ga next month. Yall' have fun.


----------



## tradhunter98 (Mar 15, 2014)

We south bound see you guys in about 3 hours.


----------



## TNGIRL (Mar 15, 2014)

I am expecting some mighty fine pictures!!!!!


----------



## dutchman (Mar 15, 2014)

TNGIRL said:


> I am expecting some mighty fine pictures!!!!!



Rachel is doing well...


----------



## SELFBOW (Mar 16, 2014)

Made it home after 3+ hrs in nonstop rain...
Enjoyed the weekend as usual
Many thanks to Jeff, Dan, Donnie, Gene and Lee for all they did...also thanks to Dennis, Barry, Chuck, Tony and others I can't remember for their help along the way.
Thanks Big Jim as well for being there w much needed supplies for everyone.


Yesterday was a beautiful day. We enjoyed the course and spent some time fishing before the pot luck dinner. Here's one of Nolan that Shannon took...

I only took one pic and that was of the campfire shared w Mike and Todd and family....


Copperhead made it home wet, stretched and tired but she got the job done.


----------



## Al33 (Mar 16, 2014)

Congratulations Martin on the first place finish!!!


----------



## Todd Cook (Mar 16, 2014)

Yes sir, that was a mighty fine campfire we shared. Congrats on the blue ribbon. You really have gotten good with that selfbow!

Rachel took lots and lots of pictures with Jeff's camera, and I'm sure they'll be posted as soon as he gets time.

I'll tell you what, we had a big time! Many thanks to the officers and help that made it possible. And thanks especially to the Rock Ranch for graciously letting us use their beautiful property.

To me, this venue is about as good as it gets for this event. We had plenty of room, water and baths, beautiful woods and pastures, and  two lakes to fish in( plenty of fish and they were tasty too!). The courses were challenging and fun.

Saturday was beautiful; sunny and warm, and today: well nothing's perfect. But even in a downpoor we shot anyway, and laughed doing it.

I was mighty proud to have such a good turnout. Thanks to all who made it, and to all the out of staters too. We had folks from all over, including one fellow from north of Chicago. He talked kinda funny, but he seemed to enjoy a campfire too

All in all a great weekend.


----------



## eucalyptusbird (Mar 16, 2014)

Wonderful Weekend!  Love the new place we have, its a 'keeper' for sure.  I can't wait to see how the place looks next year.  Saturday night potluck was awesome as usual and I was so happy to see so many faces at our little cookout Friday night. Todd did a wonderful job smoking that Boston Butt.  We plan to do that again next year so count joining us if you come early to the shoot.  I love all of you, you are the family I choose


----------



## Al33 (Mar 16, 2014)

eucalyptusbird said:


> I was so happy to see so many faces at our little cookout Friday night. Todd did a wonderful job smoking that Boston Butt.  We plan to do that again next year so count joining us if you come early to the shoot.  I love all of you, you are the family I choose



I sure was looking forward to that but hopefully next year I will be doing better. These allergies get me every year about this time. 

Glad you all had a great time and am looking forward to the pic's Rachel took. No doubt she did a great job filling in for Tomi!


----------



## 2wheelfoster (Mar 16, 2014)

What a weekend! Thank you to everyone who organized this, set up, ran it, cleaned up......This is one of my favorite shoots to attend.  Y'all even make shooting in the rain fun! Good shooting Martin!


----------



## dutchman (Mar 17, 2014)

I/we as traditional archers and bowhunters have so much to be grateful for here in Georgia! I want to thank those who participated in any way in our 2014 Dan Quillian Memorial State Shoot.

If you came to shoot or came to watch, I want to thank you. You were witness to history. We had what surely must be a record number of participants in the coon shoot on Friday night. Thirty two folks shot in the dark and paid $5 each to do so. The winner of the event is a youth class shooter who whipped us all and won $160 in the process. Congratulations to Dustin Fountain. You also saw a beautiful day on Saturday and two great courses of 20 targets each to shoot, or shoot at. We met a lot of new friends this weekend. That's a good thing. We are attracting people to become a part of our family. We also welcomed folks that had a hand in starting TBG who'd been absent for 20 years or more. That's also a good thing. Thank you all for being there!

I want to thank Tony Smith, TBG's Youth Program Coordinator. Tony has become such a friend of the folks at The Rock Ranch that we ride on his shoulders into a great venue for our premier shooting event. Our facilities were outstanding this weekend! Tony is the reason for our being able to enjoy such a nice place to have our fun.

I want to thank the following TBG officers for being there on Friday to help with set-up:
President - Lee Camp
Sec-Treas. - Jeff Hampton
Central Zone Rep - Dan Beckwith
Youth Coordinator - Tony Smith

These guys did a load of work to allow everyone else to ride in and have fun. They are tired at the end of the weekend and I'd bet all slept very well last night. I appreciate each one of them more than they'll ever know.

A group of dedicated TBG members volunteered to arrive with the aforementioned officers to help with set-up and/or provided help in moving things along all weekend. Chuck, Charlie, David, Donnie, Todd, Michelle, Rachel, Ethan, Richard, Charlie - I thank you!

Big Jim and Barbara Babcock arrived early Friday with their store. They set it up and ran it all weekend and provided much appreciated service to all. I thank them for their dedicated effort.

Potluck supper participants, you're some great cooks, or you know some great cooks, or you know where to buy good food! LOL! Thank you for your generosity in sharing with others!

I am proud to be a part of such a fine organization that is made up of some of the greatest people on the planet. Thank you all for what you did this weekend to help us grow!


----------



## Stump Shooter (Mar 17, 2014)

Will and I had a great time! Thanks to all of the officers who handled all of the leg work for the shoot you all done a great. Congrats to all of the top shooters. Great job Martin proud for you and hope you have success on the next level with the stone points.


----------



## morning hunter (Mar 17, 2014)

We had a wonderful time this weekend.  Good food and fellowship with great people.  Already looking forward to next year!


----------



## dm/wolfskin (Mar 17, 2014)

Thanks to all who helped to put this shoot on. Thanks to the Cook family for feeding me Friday night. Thanks to the Cross family for letting me fish with them. mike


----------



## frankwright (Mar 17, 2014)

One of the best TBG events I have seen in a long time and largely due to the great location and the hard work of all those that made it possible.

If we are able to retain this location I imagine a huge participation increase next year just from word of mouth about the facility, the fishing and the great course.

Thanks to all!


----------



## Red Arrow (Mar 17, 2014)

Gene summed things up well in his post above.

I want to thank all of you who came out and supported TBG this weekend.  I also wanted to thank all those that pitched in helped us out as well as my fellow TBG officers.  These guys put in a lot of hours on these shoots and they really make these events what they are.

We had an officer's meeting yesterday afternoon and started making plans for next year's shoot.  Hopefully we have found a home for the State Shoot for many years to come there at the Rock Ranch.  We discussed some ideas for making things better for next year as well as some new things we are going to try to implement.  If you have any suggestions on ways we could improve or suggestions please drop an email to one of the TBG officers.

Looking forward to next year!

Lee Camp
TBG President


----------



## TNGIRL (Mar 17, 2014)

It sounds like it was the BEST weekend EVER!!!!! (my grandson David would say!) 
I also want to give a thanks to all who worked for months and months (Jeff since last years was over!)and each one who added helping hands and happy hearts over the weekend, to make this such a success for TBG. It is only as strong as the weakest of our club members.....looks like we are strong now!!!!  
I believe our future has a wonderful course set now for years to come, looking forward to being able to attend it next year!!!


----------



## charlie 2 arrow (Mar 17, 2014)

A great big thank you to all the TBG officers and the Rock Ranch folks for all the work you did so we could play! Great times with great folks, seems I was always laughing wet or dry! Big Jim & Barbara, thanks for coming and  bringing all those toys, uh, I mean necessities. Congratulations to all the winners. I'm already looking forward to next year!


----------



## JohnnyT (Mar 20, 2014)

*TBG at Rock Ranch*

I went to this, my first shoot ever.  Really enjoyed it and got to join some fine gents from Gainesville, McDonough, and schley county. I will definitely be back next year.
John


----------



## bamabird (Mar 20, 2014)

Thanks to all participants/attendees.Our efforts were well received and appreciated...worth all time preparing.We are all truly blessed to have the opportunity to enjoy such times.Please join me in prayer for this great country of ours and for the resurrection of the moral fiber that made it great.Feathers through the wind...   T Smith


----------



## dpoole (Mar 21, 2014)

JohnnyT said:


> I went to this, my first shoot ever.  Really enjoyed it and got to join some fine gents from Gainesville, McDonough, and schley county. I will definitely be back next year.
> John



Dont have to wait till next year come to SGTP the second sat of each month.


----------

